# 7th Feb test



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi anyone else testing around 7th Feb?
We had 1 9 cell put back on Friday and they said t do a home pregnany test 2 weeks and 3 days  later on the 7th Feb.
Anyone elses wait so long?


Anyway would love to talk to someone who is due to test around same time x


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Shellie, Just to say Good luck hun with the 2ww. I'm on day 3 and test on the 4th Feb. Theres's a number of us who are testing on the 3rd/4th/5th on another thread just next to this one, I'm sure more will join who are the same date as yours so if you want you can come and join us?  xxxxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hi shellie
i had a 4cell 2dt yesterday so my testing date is the 8th feb itdoes feel so long away 
loads of      and loads of      

good luck


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi ya

I had 2, 2cell transferred last Thursday, 2 days after EC. I have to test on 6th Feb, 17days after ET. I think I will cave in before that but hope to hold out until at least the 5th.

Trying hard not to think about it but keep finding myself on this website reading through loads of posts.

Maybe we can try and keep each other sane lol


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya josiejo 
im the same i only started my 2ww yesterday and im already thinking about when i can test ive sort of convinced myself to wait until at least day 9/10  
i think it would be a great idea 2 try an keep each other sane    lol

lots of positive thoughts


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hiya,
I'm testing on 7th feb too!
I've had one compacting (had been 8 cell and our before transfer but was dividing again during transfer!) embie transferred today.
Let's all go slowly crazy together 
Luce x


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

hello testing buddies, good luck to you all xxxx


I was hoping they would give me a test date of the 5th as it is hubbys birthday on the 5th. Might just do a sneaky one lol x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

How come you have to wait so long to test?  Is it due to having lots of HCG jabs or something else?
Our clinic says 2 weeks, but I know, so many people are on very different things!
x


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey girls, mind if I join in? I'm testing on 7th Feb too - looks like there'll be lots of us to keep ecah other company over the next, em, 13 days   I had two day 3 embies transferred yesterday and am resting up now for a couple of days. I was surprised they said the 7th coz I though you could test 14 days after ec?? Lots of stickiness and babydust to all x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Lillyan, ooh another 7th Feb tester   lovely.
Many clinics say 2 weeks from embryo transfer, some say a few more days on top of that, but I think it's always timed from transfer rather than egg collection.
Hope you've got 2 fab sticky ones!
xxx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi, hope you don't mine me join in, my test date is on 9th Feb, ET was yesterday with 2 embies onboard, this is our last chance and I hope and pray we all have positve news soon    and we can meet up and a drink (fruit juice ok) together, how's this sound?

I experience nausea this morning (5am) while making myself a cup of tea, luckily only few min, has anyone experience this before?
I also have some red spots on my leg which start 3 days after EC, some are really itchy, just don't know what to do.
I give myself a week off, so today is pyjamas day for me, DH bring me tea/coffee + biscuits which is nice, unfortunately he also brought in a speed notice letter from police ...my day can't get better then this!!!

X mari


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hi mari
were all aiming to keep each other sane during this 2ww but dont think its possible  
lots of luck an baby dust hope your embies are sticking  
my testin date is the 8th feb but i really dont think i'll b able to wait that long i'l go  

loads of     

mrs macca x


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

hi mrs macca, yes we are on very early of 2ww, it's not easy but hope we can encourage each other not to go too   
sending you and all other 2ww   

And for all stimming ladies,


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

hello everyone! 

I had one put back in on Friday  (omg, feels like a month ago!) and will be testing on 7th as well ... i never thought to ask how many cells it had - did you ask or did they just tell you? as its my first time this whole thing has just been a mystery really! I have 2 weeks off work to see friends, watch dvds and STRESS! HA! not sure that was the best idea now i am 2 days into my 'holiday' and have stomach ache from thinking about things!!

From other ladies' posts I see that it might be tempting to test before the 7th? would you advise this or not do you think

wishing all you ladies lots and lots of calm, positivity and baby dust and cuddles! xxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya eesha
i only had my embie put back in on sunday an it feels like a life time ago  
i just got told it was a 2 day 4 cell embryo i didnt ask they just told us this is our first time aswel an praying its gonna be the lucky one  
its not advised that you test before your date incase of false results and i suppose thats sort of why this threads a good idea we can hopefully support each other especially in trying to stop us all from testing early lol
but think i might not b able to hold out till the 8th  
ive had a cramping tummy ever since ec and its still not gone  

good luck and loads of positive thinkin


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

I dont know why they said to wait so long  definatly be going mad by 2 weeks 3 days   


I have had no hcg injections since my last one 36 hours befor egg collection   




Sending lots of baby dust       to all of you xxxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Evening girls 
Please please please, for your own sanity, do not test early.  The date your clinic has given you is the first date that they think you will get a conclusive result.  Unfortunately, an early test can give a false result either way, which only leads to heartache and you won't know for sure til test day.  SO please, be strong, I have seen too many girls test early and get a false result and put themselves thru so much needlessly.
The oracle has spoken   I'm not really the oracle, but after 6 cycles I've heard and seen alot!

Now I am thinking of doing a little list of dates for those testing on or around the 7th so we can all keep up...

Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Sunday 6th Feb
JosieJo - 2 embies

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie

Hope I got all the facts right 
Chin up girls, less than a fortnight to go for us all!
xxxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

lucyloo12 good idea having the list hopefully we'll all take ur advice an be strong enough not 2 test before that day       
xxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

oooh it's quite exciting isnt it!!! Thanks for doing the list Lucyloo, you are definitely the organised one!!

I am totally convinced NOT to do a test before 7th now - thanks for the advice!!! I am meant to be going in to work straight afterwards, prob not a good idea either way! I think i will extend my leave by a day ....

What have you girlies been doing to take your minds off things? I am trying to keep my baby hopes in some kind of check by fantasising about owning a little black labradoodle puppy - even though i am highly allergic!! I think i will try to find a dogs home tomoro and offer my walking services!!

Hope your tummy ache goes soon Mrs M 

xxxx


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey girls,
There's lots of us here now!! Thanks for the advice on early testing lucyloo. We can support each other and hold out   Just adding my name to the list:

Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Sunday 6th Feb
JosieJo - 2 embies

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie
Lillyan - 2 embies

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

morning girls

just a quick question for you all since were all around about the same time in ec and et, is anyone experiencing period like cramping? ive had it since ec an just doesnt seem to be dying off if anything i seem to be getting alot of gas the same as i would for af  
is anyone else feeling like this?     

mrs macca xxx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi mrs macca, I have a few cramping now and then but not all the time, do remember after EC, I can't even sit down properly, I can't turn at bed at nite as too hurt guess during ec doc pocks a lot especially if you have lots of eggs, you need to drink lots of water that's what they advice. Hope this help


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Mrs M

I havent had cramping but only had 3 eggs collected so they prob didnt have to rummage round too much - I would ring the clinic if I were you, it is obviously concerning you. It is probably normal but they will be able to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi I'm testing on monday 7th as well. Lucy speaks wise words about steping away from pee sticks!    

It's my second Icsi and we had ESET. 3 day 7 cell grade 2 embie. I was gutted didn't get any frosties or enough to go to blast but I'm hoping this little one will stick around.     I think it's probably best not to know to much about grades as you'll get yourself wound up. For me there has been too much reading of FF over the last 3 years, I'm completely addicted.  My clinic def told me both times though. 

I've had 2 days of work to rest. Today was planning to sort out the bathroom which needs a makeover before we sell the house but as I'm currently on sofa with duvet that's not very likely. I've also got a rotten cold so hope that's not going to effect things too much

Mrsmacca as Mari says you've put your body through a lot over last month with stimming, EC and ET so it is probably shifting about a bit and that might be some aches and pains.  Drink lots of water!  Are you taking anything now like cyclogest? That mimics pregnancy symptoms so you may get cramps, sore breasts plus a side effect is wind!


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Mrs Macca, I'm getting the same thing - have had crampy/twingey pains & am gassy since ec last Friday. The gas settled down a bit over the weekend but started again after et. I always find I get gas & constipation after my endo surgeries if they go anywhere near the bowel at all, so I just put it down to that - the bowel is so sensitive. The twingey pain I was told to expect coz I've endo on my ovaries and they said I'd be quite sore after ec, which I was. It's not as bad now but it's still there a bit, but the nurse said to me that cramping is normal after et. I agree with Eesha - if you're concerned ring the clinic and put your mind at ease - you don't need to be worried now, you need to be calm and resting up


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Monkey74- we have the same ET date but my test on 9th Feb, guess different hospital different way of calculation. Hey girl, you have very good quality embies onboard which is fantastic news, just relax ok especially you need lots of TLC to help to recover the cold soon, sending you lots of        

Mrs Macca- I agreed with Lillyam and Eesha44 too to ring the hospital if concerned and get a piece advice which will help more


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks ladies
think its just me worrying to much i think my cramps an gas must just be because im all bloated and bin constipated for nearly a week now  
lol dont think ive ever talked about my body so freely before  
plus im using cyclogest which ive read can cause all this aswel fingers crossed it'll ease off soon  

hope everyone is feeling positive   
mrs macca xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Mrs Macca, I too have been getting a lot of cramps since EC, mine was a week ago today. At ET the Dr said that one of my ovaries was still very swollen so to expect a bit of cramping. She said had to take it very easy and drink lots of water. I would still call your clinic just to give yourself some peace of mind.

Very wise words from Lucyloo on staying away from the pee sticks. We bought a pack last week but DH has hidden them so there is no temptation.

How many treatments has everyone had? This is my 3rd and hopefully final ICSI. 

Are you all managing to stay sane and not symptom spot? I am so far though I am sure that will change by early next week.

Anyone else using Gestone rather than cyclogest?


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi JosieJo, I'm on crinone gel. That's probably contributing to the bloating & constipation too, now that I think of it. Are you noticing any side effects? Is anyone on estrofem / estrogen? 
Going to avoid symptom spotting for as long as possible - drove myself nuts during my last pg (which ended in mc). Anyone else symptom spotting yet? 
Lxx


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

What a good idea lucy loo x
But I still dont understand why I get a 2 week 3 day wait    Surely if everyone else can test at 2 weeks then the result for me should be as accurate   
Anyway will try not to worry.


I don't think im getting any symptoms of either af coming or a positive test. In fact feeling nothing at all apart from sore boobies which I assume is still the pregnyl shot from the previous sunday evening still in my system . It is 10 days today since I had it.




Good luck girls keep posting xxxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

ShellieO I have a total of 17days from ET to test day, no idea why some clinics make you wait longer than others. I am going to test 1 day early as it is a Saturday and we will then have the whole weekend to come to terms with the result what ever way it goes.

After a very down day yesterday I am feeling much more with it today. Just need to keep telling myself that any symptoms I get could be anything so don't mean a thing.

Hope you are all staying sane


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind if I join in too. I'm testing on 2nd FEb after having ET on 19th Jan (2 embies). My clinic test 10days later so I guessed it must be picked up then.

It is my first cycle of ICSI so I'm hoping & praying everything works although  I very much doubt I'll be lucky enough for it to work first time. I'm just new to the site but from reading everyones posts I'm gathering it can take a few goes before it works.

I've already done a test (BFN) I am foolish to even think It would show up anything   yet but this 2ww is driving me crazy. 

Does anyone have a time machine!!!!  

Baby dust to you all, I hope we all get a BFP


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am going mad symptom spotting 
~I have had crampy pain yesterday and today and feels just like period pain - ruminating about that alot. Then, I had a dream last night that i had a baby girl, and was introducing her to all my friends!! (she was v cute!) so I am definitely getting out of the house today to distract myself from the madness that is my brain - cannot cope with ambiguity whatsoever!!!

Hey Monkey - there are 4 of us now testing 7th Feb!

Hi J9L. my first time doing this too... lots of lovely sparkly baby dust back!! 10 days test is a bit mad though ey? I have been counting eggt collection day as day 1 - is this right?? In my drugged up haze I just remember the nurse emphasising 'THIS IS DAY 1!' like some freaky dream xx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya ladies

hope everyone is feeling good today and not trying to symptom spot to much although its hard not to try an pick at little things lol 

ive been trying to keep busy aswel as not do to much so house work is pretty much on top of in every single room of the house i swear im gonna go   im going to nip into work today and have a good gossip with the girls at dinner time hopefully will pass an hour? think im actually looking forward to going back to work on monday just so ive got my mind distracted   how are you all keeping distracted? 

sending loads of sticky vibes
mrs macca xxx


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mrs macca , by watching films and FF! Also looking at houses to buy. 

Eesha I've always thought otd was 14 days from EC but some clinics do say a bit longer, I think it can depend on the meds you've taken. 10 days from ET would be similar depending on what day J9L had ET I guess. Trouble with testing early is you'll prob get a misleading result which will mess with your head more! 

Xxxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry I missed you off the first list Lillyan!
I have added monkwy 74 now.
That makes 5 of us for the 7th.  safety in numbers 
Aww this 2ww is dragging.  Just hate this blinkin cyclogest pessaries.  Tummy feels odd all the time, feel fat and boobs hurt but I know it's all the progesterone. Grrrr.
Happy days.


Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Sunday 6th Feb
JosieJo - 2 embies

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie
Lillyan - 2 embies
Monkey74 - one embie

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie

Our clinic says to test 14 days after ET, which for us is 17 days after EC.  All the clinics are different and of course, we've all been on different drugs and so on which can affect results.
Time will tell!

Keep positive girls.

Luce x


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls,
How is everyone doing today? 11 days to go....crying out loud. I've been watching DVD box-sets on the laptop in bed since ET on Monday - the luxury of it    but am up today doing some work on the computer - trying to keep myself distracted. Insomnia kicked in on Tuesday night - I had that v early on my last pregnancy but it's probably a combination of the steroids and thinking too much!! Is anyone else having trouble sleeping? Feeling crampy too - would so love to put a hot water bottle on my tummy but I know I can't. Is it ok to put one on your lower back do you think?
Welcome Monkey - roll on 7th Feb eh? Eesha that dream is a good sign! 
Lxx
P.S. I caved and bought a pack of 5 HPTs off the internet - they just arrived today. Have 'em stashed away under lock & key till Monday week....


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

11 days to go...too long...
I think yes to the hot water bottle on lower back (my acupuncturist recommended it too  -she said to not boil the water though or else wrap it in a towel to dull the heat a bit).
Good girl Lillyan - keep those HPT's stashed away!  where did you buy them?  and what type?  I had never thought of buying them on line. Is it alot cheaper?
I am so jealous of your DVD's in bed!  That sounds heavenly!
I have twin girls from my first treatment - DH and my mum have been great but there is only so much you can rest with 2 toddlers!
Dropping them off at mum's in a bit and DH and I are off out tonight  and hopefully a lie in tomorrow! woohhoooo!

Right, focus now, 10 days from tomorrow and tomorrow will soon be here, then it's the weekend and we all know those fly by, and then it will be Monday and 7 days and halfway there.    

xxxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am obviously a bit slow on the uptake, but just worked out that my test date is on day 20!!! 

Rang the clinic to confirm and they said that they used to test on 17 but were getting a lot of false positives so they pushed it forward to day 18. However, my day 18 falls on a Sat and they dont test on a weekend, so pushed me forward to Monday!

I think this may constitute an exception to the 'dont do an early test' rule, what do you reckon?? If I did one on Sat then this fits in with their day 18 idea, plus gives me a weekend to get my head round it advice please!

xxx


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Eesha, different hopsital and different protocal will effect different tx date, my previous treatment 
was 14days but this time 16days, honestly I will follow the date your hospital given as they know what they are doing, just be bit more patience as we do not want to get the wrong result! sending you lots of     

ps: I know this is easy to say then follow, I am also calculating my tx date which not helpful as mine is 9th, still so many days to go!


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Eesha44 - I think in your case, seeing as your clinic say they usually do test on day 18, I would go for it on the Saturday!  and then the clinic one use as a confirmation of your result I think.  After all, if (like many clinics do) they had given you a home test, you'd be doing it on the saturday anyway?

x


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

Well got my self in a right state this morning. First hubby got it in the neck then my bad mood obviously rubbed off on my horse as when I was taking him from his stable to his paddock he had a right paddy on me. Ended up with us both stood there him in a sulk and me bawling my eyes out     
The only things thats escaped my bad mood so far today is my beautiful goose who may be about to become a mummy to 3 baby chickens in a week 


Feel right down today so im going back to bed befor anyone else gets their heads bitten off.


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya girls

(sssshhhhh lillyan my little stash of 5 ultra early pg tests that i orded of the the intrnet turned up this morning couldnt resist having some in ready   well hidden for now)

lucyloo12 i bought mine off sme fertility ltd they were only £3.27 for 5 including the p&p and there ultra early tests aswel   hope you had a nice night out with dh  

eesha44 if i was you i would test on the saturday its the date the hospital would test if they were open and well i just dont think i would be able to wait the extra couple of day  go  

shellieO dont worry hun ive bitten my dh's head off more in the last 2/3 weeks than ever before and the crying fits out of this world but im sure if they had been pumped with all the hormones that we have they'd be 10 times worse......our bodys have to put up with all the poking and proding so its only fair that they dont get away with having an easy life   hope your feeling better soon  

loads of sticky vibes
mrs macca xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi i would like to join in,my test day 6jan,but its sunday,i have 2 blastos...and 10 days waiting,no beter than 14days... i am slow learner ,but please tell me ladies, is it posible that two (embrios, blastos) can produse double harmones..i know its sily i just fishing for exsiuse to test early  ....
we will make it,just we need to wait  ....its easier said than done...keep strong


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks for your thoughts ladies, its nice to have a second opinion - I think i will do a test on saturday. As you say, if the clinic was open, I'd do it then anyhow. Also, I would rather get any bad news over with in the privacy of my own home so i can sulk and cry etc without having to be grown up in front of some nurse. Hopefully though, wont be bad news, so an extra weekend to celebrate!     

i am trying to order some tests off that website but my connection going down - very cheap arent they? 

Mrs M, poor you   ... i would go to sleep if i were you. If my head is a shed and i have a sleep, I always wake up in a better mood. Blokes have it so much easier dont they. My bf has been amazingly supportive, but he has a magical ability to turn his emotions off and ignore things! - a skill I should try to develop more of!

Off to see my friend who is on maternity leave for cake and gossip now. Fortunately her little one will be in bed so wont set me of xx

xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi ladies,
10 days to go for the 7th Feb testers.  Crawling by.  Had some odd pains in I am guessing my ovaries area this afternoon, as always, trying not to read into it too much!

Renata32 - Hi!  and welcome along.  I am afraid it's a bit of an 'old wives tale' about more babies making you produce more hormones.  Different peoples bodies produce different amounts, so what may be a very clear blue on a test for one person may indicate one baby, and a faint can indicate twins for another!  Basically, if you're pregnant, you're pregnant and your body doesn't produce any more if you've got more babies on the go.  Sorry!  I had the faintest positive on my official test day with my twins!  BUT so many people still say 'oohh it's a dark line, must be twins'...it's a load of old ****!  Shame isn't it!  best of luck xxx

Mrs Macca - thanks for that, I am really unsure about buying more tests (the clinic gave me one) as I always bought 2 in the past and got BFN's!  So, I might leave it this time, and if a mircale occurs, I'll toddle off to boots then and get a digital pack!  But that is sooooo cheap 

Had 2 really odd dreams last night, one had Gordon Ramsey in it (eugh!)  Bizarre.

Love to all
xxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Untill last night, I've been having the best sleeps ever, really deep with good dreams, Gordon hasnt made an appearance yet though, thank God!! Last night though I woke up at 4 and couldnt go back to sleep so watched Human Planet on bbc iplayer, which was brilliant. Slightly knackered now though!

Hope everyone is having a nice day!! Hope Shellie is feelin better?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been having bad sleep since I started treatment. I have put it down to being on steroids and thinking too much. I too was awake at 4am and by 4.45 I gave up trying to get to sleep and came downstair, 4 Weddings was on Living so that gave me giggle at least. 

All this talk of tests, I hope none of you are planning on being naughty and test early lol We got 2 Clearblue digitals a couple of weeks ago as they were half price in Tesco. DH has hidden them somewhere well away from my eyes and hands.

How is everyones PMA? Mine has totally evaporated today, not even chocolate could help, so we are going to have a busy fun weekend to stop us thinking about it. Going out for lunch tomorrrow then to the beach on Sunday.


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

mmm, sometimes I think that I have too much PMA!!! I kind of feel I am being naively optimistic about the whole thing, as I feel happy, but I keep having a thought at the back of my mind that if the test is negative, I am going to be doubly, tripley gutted, as I am just assuming i am gonna be pregnant first time - this is despite the consultant giving us a 5% chance of conception!!! So I dont know what is the 'right' state of mind to get into through this journey. I talked to my counsellor about this - I said that i was worried that feeling negative would somehow jinx my body into not working etc, and also said to him that worried about the massive crash from positivity if the worse happens...he said that it is probably best to accept where you are and being kind to yourself, not trying to be positive if you dont feel like it, going to bed and crying your eyes out if you feel like it, stop giving yourself a hard time for being a miserable cow, and not trying to force yourself to feel something that you dont etc etc

xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

That is very interesting what your counsellor has said and I am going to take that on board or at least try to for the rest of this mad wait. At the begining of the 2ww I had a dream where I was telling my family that there was twins on the way, that freaked me out that I was jinxing things. When feeling positive I worry about being too positve lol Always something to panic about lol


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah the balance between trying to be positive without setting yourself up for heartache. Know that well but you have to try and stay positive!    

Eesha I would def test on the Saturday at home.  I'd need to have an idea of the result before going to hospital. No way i would want to find out away from my own home! 

Xxxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I'd love to join as well if that's okay.  I joined FF a while back & have been reading various threads & find everyone so lovely on here so have decided to join in.  My DH is 43 & I am 37.  TTC for 6 years.  I had cysts & slight endo which was discovered in investigations which is why we've resorted to IVF.  I also have an underactive thyroid which could be a contributing factor to our infertility.  This is my 2nd go which is sponsored by the NHS.  Unfortunately the first one was unsuccessful.  Obviously my Consultant cannot be 100% sure but she thinks that the first cycle didn't work because my womb lining wasn't thick enough.  After alot of heartache & soul-searching we decided to use our last fo on the NHS.  

Egg collection was Wednesday where 11 eggs were collected.  We had to convert to ICSI due to low sperm mobility.  7 eggs were good to use for ICSI & of the 7 we had 6 that fertilised overnight .  Egg transfer was today with two Grade 1 embryos & my Consultant assures me that these two embryos were of very good quality.  Unfortunately there were none left over to freeze which has made me very sad as this is our last go on the NHS.

I'd love to chat to any of you girls on here as it is good to chat to other people in a similar situation & know what we are all going through.

I am sending lots of positive vibes to you all & hope to speak to some of you soon.


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Welcome along Megan EW - when do you test?  Hope you're felling Ok and it's lovely to have you along for the journey!

Eesha/Monkey/Josiejo - oh you all say such wise words.  It's so hard isn't it.  I have a positive thinking DVD for IVF, I get the idea of it, but unfortunately, when I think of a pregnancy test, I can only see negatives, and feel like I have written this off as working already.  
Again, I feel like you in that I could get myself positive if I wanted to, I could see every twinge/dream/funny feeling as being a sign it worked, but I don't want the let down when/if it doesn't, for me it is easier to think it hasn't worked - I just don't dare dream that it has.

Cirkey this stuff messes with your mind doesn't it!
Time for bed I think, hope the weekend passes quickly for everyone and that our sanity remains intact!
Luce xxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Megan!

It is great news that you got 2 grade 1 embies, v positive! Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, and for everyone else on here. At N Yorks, we only get one go on the NHS, and this only changed from zero goes in July last year I think   ... was thinking of moving somewhere less mean if this doesnt work! Which authority are you in?

When's your test date?

    
xxxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Megan - I sent you a bubble 

(i have no clue what that means!!!)
xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Morning girls.
Well I've joined the ranks for those waking up early - 4.30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Got some tummy ache which I know can be both a good and bad sign - how annoying!  Had it most the night and still got it now.

9 days to go for the 7th Feb testers.

Hope you're all feeling fine and have a packed weekend to keep your mind off it all!
Luce xxxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good morning everyone

Thank you for all your kind words, it means such a lot.

lucyloo12 - I test on the 11th Feb!  My best friend said I should do a few sneaky tests before then but I don't think I will.  I managed to hold out the 2 weeks last time although I knew I'd lost it on the Tuesday of the 2nd week, so I'll try & hold out again although it's easier said than done, isn't it?  I'm amazed that you're up so early (4:30) but I understand that you couldn't sleep, that's awful!  So you test on the 7th Feb then?

Eesha44 - Thank you so much for your bubble, very sweet of you.  I live in Swanley in Kent & I am under Chelsfield Park Hospital in Orpington.  I just made the qualification because you have to be under 35 years old when investigations began & I was nearly 35 so I was very, very lucky.  I know it's a bit of a 'postcode lottery' which is very unfair.  It should be the same for everyone because we are all going through the same thing & want the same result!  When is your test date then?

I am feeling okay today although I had a major headache last night.  I've managed to sleep it off as I've woken up feeling fine.  I had a few tummy cramps when I first wake up but now that I'm up & about I seem to be feeling fine which is good.

Anyway ladies, I hope you all have a lovely day whatever you're doing.  I'm going to the hairdresser in a minute for a bit of 'pampering' which will be nice.

Talk to you all later.

Love Megan

x


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya megan 
the more the merrier   2 grade 1 embies is great 

lucy      early mornin wake up is awful ive been getting up for the loo at 3.30am for 2 weeks now but the last 2 nights ive got up at 4.30am and havnt been able to get back to sleep and i never normally get up in the night at all and to be honest i love my sleep that much i do tend to over sleep most days lol but not no more id love a lie in past 8am lol   ive had tummy ache on and off since ec i dont think its anythin to worry about (well i hope)
hopefully going to drag dh on a shopping spree today   might go cook him a bacon buttie in bed that might sway him lol 

hope you all have a great day sending lots of sticky vibes 
mrs macca xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Phew, tummy ache gone for now!
Just thought I'd update the list and put Renata32 and Megan EW on.

Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Sunday 6th Feb
JosieJo - 2 embies
Renata32 

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie
Lillyan - 2 embies
Monkey74 - one embie

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie

Friday 11th Feb
Megan EW - 2 embies

xx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies i was reading so many of you have a sleepless nights ,may i join you , i was hourly looking at my clock:4am,5am,6am,7am...finaly i give up and start my morning ...
i think its a belly crumps makes my sleepless...
i think we shoud be put temporary  to sleep for 2ww,just to avoid the stress..  
lucyloo12 ,  for me is 2 blastos   
i hope you all well, and its very nice feeling when you not alone...
keep strong ,just 9 days....


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hello everyone, i haven't written for a while but i've been reading all your threads so i feel like i know you a bit! It's so interesting watching everyone's weeks unfold, comparing notes and sharing worries and troubles. Talking about the sleeping thing, I have also been having some restless nights, mostly caused by very vivid dreams in which I am telling friends and family that i'm pregnant. They feel so real i have to do a double take when i wake to realise it's all been a dream. Maybe my body is telling me something?? I don't want to get my hopes up but i can't help but feel a bit optimistic  .
Also, has anyone been feeling a bit quesey? I normally have a huge appitite and love my food, today though i feel really strange, i'm not really hungry and when i do eat something it doesn't really taste of anything.
I'm hoping that this may also be a good sign? (I'm aware I'm clutching at straws here!)
Anyway, hope you have all had a nice restful saturday,
   xxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good evening ladies,

Thank you lucyloo12 for adding me to the diary, that's kind of you.

Yes mrsmacca I have come to realise that I am very lucky indeed to have 2 Grade 1 embies put back after reading the diary of girls on here.  I am still conerned though because I was lucky enough to have 2 Grade 1 embies put back last time as well but I must try not to think like that & be more positive this time around.  They have done things a little differently for me this cycle.  I've been on maximum Gonal F doseage (600) & also since EC I have been on Crinone whereas last time I was on the Cyclogest pessaries.  I also have to take 6g of Prognova per day & I believe that the pills are to help my womb lining so I have every chance of it working this time & I am really hoping that it does.

I've had a few tummy cramps every now & then today & I have a bit of muscle pain in my legs but I think this is where I may have been tense during ET yesterday.

We had a nice day out today which has been good for me.  We went to Bluewater for something to eat & to see a movie.  We saw Mechanic which was quite good.

Anyway ladies, I hope we are all doing okay & surviving each day.

Lots of love & positive vibes to everyone.


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi everyone.....i have been reading through your posts for past week but only now get the courage to post.......
i test on 5th of Feb after an ICSI cycle with 3 embies put back in ( 1 grade 1 and 2 not so good!).....
was feeling excited and hopeful but woke this morning feeling very glum, this is my 5th 2ww with no success  
i feel like every other cycle and am now preparing myself for af   ......dont know how ill cope if its another  
anyone feeling like this or am i going out of my mind ?


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls
Welcome to Hope5, MeganEW & Renata32. 
I can definitely join you all on the insomnia - woke at 1.30am this morning and didn't get back to sleep till 7am, then only slept till 9. Thank god it's Sunday and I didn't have to get up for work. When I do sleep I'm having vivid dreams. Have also been having cramping since fri - like AF is coming. 
Nevergiveuphope I have a queasy tummy too. I've no idea if this is from all the drugs or my own body  (I'm on steroids, crinone gel, estrofem, clexane, aspirin & intralipid infusions). 
Lucyloo I got my tests off an Irish website (I live in Ireland) - www.inhealth.ie. Haven't looked at them since they arrived!! Congratulations on your twin toodlers - how wonderful - you must be run off your feet!! A friend of mine has triplet 2yr olds (as a result of IVF) and it's nuts!
Eesha I think you'd definitely be ok to test on Saturday - especially if that is the date you would have tested if the clinic was open.
Renata your HCG will be higher if you're carrying multiples. I don't think it's quite double for twins, but it's definitely higher than for a singleton so the HPT will pick it up earlier but it won't make the line any darker, like Eesha said. Take a look at this website: http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm
Megan I have an underactive thyroid too - are you taking anything for it? Is yours autoimmune?
On the PMA I'm just trying to stay calm, rather than getting overly positive or negative - I'm listening to a fertility hypnotherapy mp3 in the mornings and an IVF meditation mp3 at night - they're keeping me calm and sane, well, so far anyway  
8 days to go for the 7th testers....
Lx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies..how are you doing?
just 8 days  
Hope5 you have 3embies!!!wow
Nevergiveuphope i dont know about eating ,but i am regular inspector to my fridge...tiny of this tiny of that,if this 2ww not finish sooner i need looking to new wordrobe  
Lillyan its the best news this week, on the web which you send i found  its posible from day 8..the doctors was very positive(but they usually are)
any of you ladies have any simptoms?
and what about HPT which you can test 6 days before period...any true...?
becoming more and more stay calm
lots of hugs  and love


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, I've def been having the mental vivid dreams.

I'm also really tired and nauseous today.  I completely overdid it yesterday as well and ended up going to bed at 5.30 feeling like I’d be flattened by a truck.  We went to visit friends and look at houses in the morning and then went for lunch where DS had a tantrum and the service was so slow we nearly got a car parking ticket so it wasn’t very relaxing. Then I did some gardening for a couple of hours and then took DS to a soft play place which was manic. DS kept getting knocked over and bawling but then had a tantrum when I wanted to leave. Thought I was getting a migraine as I was driving home, couldn’t park on my street and so started bawling. Came in and went to bed.Today i feel pants.

One week to go.... But i'm back at work tomorrow and its going to be a mental day - catching up after not being in a week, boss away and someone has resigned...  

love to all


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hiya Ladies

I hope everyone is surviving.  Luckily I am not having a problem with sleeping at the moment, in fact it is the opposite, I am sleeping about 10 to 12 hours a night & still feel tired!  However I'm definitely experiencing the vivid dreams.  I wake up & have to get my barings & I soon realise that it was only a dream but it felt so real.  Apart from that I have been okay today.  No cramps, headaches or anything, just felt normal which is lucky I know.

Lillyan -  I am on 125g per day of levythyroxine for my underactive thyroid.  How about yourself?  Are you taking any medication for yours?  Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean by autoimmune?  My thyroid is being monitored this time through my IVF cycle.  I am fortunate enough to have BUPA so I went to a private specialist for my thyroid who happens to be at the same hospital as my treatment which is quite handy so I'm being monitored closely which will hopefully increase my chances this time!

Monkey74 I am also only taking a week off  this time & I go back to work on the 7th Feb & will have to test on the 11th Feb.  My Consultant was happy for me to have 7 to 10 days off.  I am bored already so looking forward to going back to work next week.  Sometimes it's easier to get back to 'normality', it may make the time go by quicker as well.  Good luck for your first day back tomororw hon.

Renta32 I am also finding I'm eating a lot more than normal at the moment.  I think it's because I'm at home, have time on my hands & it's probably from boredom & also a temporary 'stress reliever' to enjoy a pizza or a bit of chocolate for a few minutes!  

Anyway ladies, I'm watching Dancing on Ice as I type this but will be logged on for most of the evening so I'm happy to chat to anyone that wants to.

Lots of love,

Megan

xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I can't keep keep up!

Welcome to the madhouse of waiting Hope5!  Hope the wait isn't driving you too bonkers, and if it is just come on here and we'll all go loopy together   I know what you mean about the BFN's - after a while it's all you can imagine isn't it.  We just have to remeber that our clinics wouldn't still treat us if they felt we have no chance, so we must have faith, that it will work eventually and this could be the time!!!

Lillyan - thanks for info re HPT's, hadn't realised you're in Ireland.  I have made decision to not buy any.  If I should, by some miracle, get a BFP, I will get more then, but I don't want to buy them, then get a BFN on the clinc test, and have to look at the blinkin' things!
Sorry to hear you have joined 'Team insomnia' too!  I've been up since 5.30, not too bad, but still, not great! We'll get there.
OMG, huge respect to your pal with triplets - Her life must be crazy!

Renata - yes there are HPT tests that you can do really early - BUT, they can pick up the HCG from any HCG jabs you've had and give false result, so if you have had those extra HCG jabs, you need to bear that in mind!

Nevergiveuphope - clutching at straws is good, we have to clutch at something eh?  I am liking the sound of your various symptoms.  Hmmmm.  Fingers crossed xxxx

Oh Monkey you definately DID overdo it!  I hope work tomorrow isn't as bad as you fear and you can rest a little from the strains!

Megan - lucky you getting all that sleep!  Share it out now!  
Funny that most of us are getting crazy dreams and AF types pains - I a sure we can't all have BFN's so maybe we all have BFP's!!!
We can but hope.

Lots of love to everyone.  halfway tomorrow for the 7th Feb testers.
Will pop a new list up shortly with Hope on it too 
Night xxxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Saturday 5th Feb
Hope5 - 3 embies

Sunday 6th Feb
JosieJo - 2 embies
Renata32 - 2 embies

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie
Lillyan - 2 embies
Monkey74 - one embie

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie

Friday 11th Feb
Megan EW - 2 embies


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Hope you all had a great weekend.

I see the insomnia club is growing, last night was the worse for me as I seemed to wake every hour or so. I too have been having vivid dreams though not all about preganacy. 

I am feeling very bored at the moment, especially when DH goes to the gym. We only started going about 6 weeks before we started tx but I really enjoyed it and would love to go for a nice relaxing swim but not going to take any chances. We are heading to Cornwall at the weekend so I do have a few things to sort out this week for that and some college work to do.

Megan, hope you enjoyed Dancing on Ice, my DH hates it so I missed it. May watch it on catch up today.

Welcome Hope, I feel exactly the same as you. The thought of phoning the clinic and saying test was negative makes me feel sick and never mind telling the family. Its hard to get a balance of preparing yourself for the worse and trying to stay positive.


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

One week down for the 7th Feb girls, over halfway for some of you (lucky so and so's!)
Eesha - shall I move you to Saturday testing on the list?

AFM, I actually slept OK last night, but am so tired still today.  Sat here with a mug of decaf wishing I could have a full caffeine cappucino!
Still some odd pains going on, so unsure what to think.  Maybe it would be good if we could be given a special 'no worrying' drug for our 2ww's!!!!

Off to Wales on Thursday with mum and my twins for a couple of nights so that will pass those days quickly, and I work at the start of the week, so hopefully I won;t be thinking about it all too much til Sunday.

Hope you're all Ok today.
Luce xxxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning everyone!

Good to hear what you've all been up to over the weekend, and what's been going on in your heads too! I went out on Saturday night for a Chinese and was in such a bad mood I shouldnt have bothered. My friend kept asking me what was wrong and I didnt want to have a big discussion about things on a table of 10 people so was just like 'I'm fine, just tired' etc, which wasnt fooling her so she kept going on and kept asking me and I was getting more and more ****** off!! What a ***** i am, I know she was just concerned but really i should have just stayed in and hibernated - i dont even like chinese food!! Anyway, felt a bit better Sunday but then I have got really bad stomach cramps like period pain and I just think that I cant bear it if its a negative, all that for nothing, back at square one...think i might have to go out otherwise I will be driving myself mad today, might go and buy some blinds for the kitchen...

I got my ultra early PTs - bf doesnt think we should test on Sat, so Lucy loo if you could keep me on the 7th on the list and then if i do a sneaky one, i will let you all know (too scared at the moment to think about this!)

Hi Megan - its great that you snuck through age wise isnt it? we were also lucky with N Yorkshire as we just happened to get through as funding for one cycle had been announced. Dont know what we would have done if we didnt get a free go?

Renata - I also think the doctors should just knock you out for 2 weeks and wake you up with the news - would save us all a lot of brain ache!! Your posts make me laugh out loud!  I also keep going to the fridge and having 'tiny of this, tiny of that!' - and have been living in my tracky bottoms, as my legs and belly feel huge!! I darednt go on the scales and am kidding myself that it is the drugs but really it is the 'mmm! must have some more nutrients, dont let blood sugar drop too low and definitly best not go to the gym' type behaviour!! 

Nevergiveuphope - hi! Are you still feeling quesy? might be a good sign! If it was me though, it would be a sign to step away from the fridge!!

Hi Hopey - welcome hon. Sounds like you have had a really long hard journey and I can understand why you just feel abit hopeless about things at times. However, your three embies sounds exciting and i am hoping that you get a break this time hon  

Monkey - you had a mad day yesterday or what!! No wonder you went to bed at 5.30! Hope going back to work is a bit easier!!

Hi to everyone else, and I am going to think very hard of you all and wish us all lots of       

xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies!
i have done really bad thing yesterday, with out guesing ...you know  
but now i know for sure that the HCG jab out of my sistem..
i was asked in wery polite way to resigne from work...but i take as good thing..i will realaxe and stay at home ...and also letter from my landlord he wants me to move out....its good that medications makes me drowzy..other ways i think my histerics would move the clouds in the sky...
i believe everything was happening its for the better  ....now i have a time to slowly pack my things
how are you ALL doing...
keep positive...


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Morning ladies,
How are you all doing today??

Renata are you ok? how much notice did work give you or are you actually finished working now? and you've to move house too? God you don't need that stress. I hope you're ok 

Monkey good luck back at work today. I'm back today too - have been off since EC on Fri 21 Jan - but I'm sitting here & I can't do any work at all - just can't focus! I was having bad AF type cramping on Friday, Saturday & yesterday and it's kind of stopped today - just having the odd sharp twinge now, making me a bit nervous  . Very hot last night too though did manage to sleep from about 10pm till 4.30 which was fantastic! but had a mad dream about a chinese man who was losing his hair (what?  ). Nuts. Still have the queasiness today - it kind of feels like car sickness - does anyone else have that? All of this could be the meds so am really trying not to sway either way to being overly positive or negative and trying to stay neutral.....easier said than done...

Like you guys I'm going to try to keep busy this week - it's my birthday tomorrow (and I'll be in the clinic for a 2 hour intralipid infusion for the whole evening - best birthday present ever if it works!), and am heading out for a b'day meal with my friends on Saturday night. I've some college work to do as well - JosieJo what are you studying?

Megan re the autoimmune thyroid - I have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis - it's when the body produces antibodies against the thyroid gland and slowly destroys it so that it can no longer produce the correct levels of hormone. It's just one cause of hypothyroidism. Unfortunately the anti-thyroid antibodies are also anti-baby and they attack the growing embryo and cause recurrent miscarraige. This was the reason for my two mc's. They're treating it with steroids and intralipid infusions to bring down the levels of antibodies. I'm not taking any levothyroixine at the moment as my thyroid hormone levels are ok but they're monitoring them as they can change so much in pregnancy. Have you been taking it for long? Does it help with all your symptoms?

I found this and thought you might find it interesting (the numbers are for post day 3 transfer, so if you're a day 5 you'll need to adjust by 2 days):
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secrete HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

Stay sane girls.....  
Lxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

L

Thanks for putting embie info on that's really useful.

Janine x


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Lillian , was looking at that yesterday and meant to post it and didn't! So hopefully little beanie has implanted and is hanging in there. I love her so much already and have been talking to her! 
I had that nausea yesterday and were same dates I think. Not today but that might be because I'm concentrating on work (well sort of concentrating! Luckily boss is away so it's a gental back to work. Thought it was going to be v stressfull but my lovely team have everything under control it seems) 

Xxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya ladies

hope your all ok and had a nice relaxing weekend  

renata  hope your ok, thats alot of stress to have dumped on you at this time big    

lillyan  great info thanks putting that up its nice to know how are little embies are getting on in there lol  

had the weirdest of dreams last night one of my friends husbands was stealing our money out the bank account at a computer sitting next to me? while my husband was being arrested wearing a dog collar and lead hahaha think im going  
still getting cramps on and off but i think im just noticing them more because ive been off work and cosy and warm in my house, so im back off to work this afternoon after 2weeks off think it will actually be a nice break  

hope everyone has a good day and thinking


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry lilyan typing on phone and it changed spelling of your name xxxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ladies,
hope you well and strong  ..have any of you try forbiden friut(HPT)  ?
i try to take slow and do not stress  ..
i truly try stay positive that everything was happening ,its for good  
in my country we have old saying:change what you can, and if you cannt move on ...
my DS believes that i can do Anything ,and when i have that kind of support...its gives me wings and believe i will come a winner in any situations..


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies,

I hope this email finds everyone reasonably well & reasonably sane. 

Josiejoe - I thoroughly enjoyed Dancing on Ice & hopefully you've managed to watch the playback.  My DH cannot stand it either but luckily we have 2 tv's in the house so I banished him upstairs last night so that I could watch DOI on the big screen.  Unfortunately I am a bit of a 'sucker' for reality tv shows & my DH can't stand them - hence the need for 2 tv's in the house.

Ranata32 - I am so sorry to hear of everything you are going through.  Changing jobs & moving house is not the ideal for you.  Try not to stress out too much about it all & concentrate on the most important thing in your life at the moment which is YOU!!!

Lillyann - OMG I feel really sorry for you.  My underactive thryoid is nowhere near as bad as yours by the sounds of things.  My underactive thryoid was discovered when we initially started fertility investigations in 2007.  I have been on 100 mg per day since then once they stabilised it but when I went to the Specialist in November before I started my IVF cycle he did blood tests & wasn't happy so increased me to 125 mg per day.  He is monitoring me throughout the process & I am going for more blood tests on Friday because he wants to monitor closely whether the drugs have had an impact or not.  The symptoms I suffer from are struggling to lose weight, tiredness & intollerance to the cold.  Apart from that I am relatively okay but am just relieved it's been monitored so closely this time which will hopefully help.  What symptoms do you suffer from?  What exactly does an intralipid infusion involve then hon?  Also, thank you so much for the info re the embies, that's very useful indeed.  I am on day 4!!!

Monkey74 - I am glad to hear that your first day at work is going ok.  It must be very difficult to concentrate but by the same token it's probably a welcome 'destraction' in this awful 2 week wait.

Anyway ladies, all is good for the moment, the odd tummy cramps now & then but nothing else to report which is good.

Hope you are all doing okay.

Love Megan

xxx


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi girls...
thankfully weekend over but i am more positive today that im out that it hasnt worked again....   warning now for tmi but have to say.... just back from loo and after i wiped some crinone on tissue and just lets say its not white more like a light pink which has happened to me previously in the 2ww and it takes a couple of days now for   to arrive..... so so ****** off now and wondering when will we ever get our break   
hope u girls are fairing out a bit better and wishing you the best......
  Hope5(<-ya right)


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hope please stay positive ,its could be inplantation bleeding   
my previos two attemts i have no bleeding ,not even spoting...
please be strong..keep hope...
lots of love and hugs


----------



## mariax (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Can i join please i had my tx at reprofit cz i am due to test on the 8th Feb .
I have 2 little embies on board not very good ones i had 2 morulas on day five put back .
But i hope there little fighters and were just a bit slow .     .

I am going a bit crazy this 2ww   

Good luck to everyone  

Looking forward to getting to know you all .

Love Mariaxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

hope5 - I am so sorry darling, I know exactly how you feel but do try & stay positive although I know it is difficult at the moment.  I am thinking of you & sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope5 - oh honey I really hope you're wrong and it is implantation bleeding.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

welcome along Mariax 

I'm of to find a brick wall to bang my head against. 

x


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Lilyan, I am doing a City and Guilds photography course, its just one night a week but its great getting out and meeting a new bunch of people. What are you studying?

Lucyloo, I am feeling a bit the same with wanting to hit head against a wall. It will be 2 weeks since EC tomorrow yet it feels like it was 2 months ago.

Welcome Mariax

Renata, sorry to hear about everything that is going on with you. It is the last thing you need at the moment, you sound very strong though.

Hope I have my fingers crossed that it is just implantation bleed.

Anyone else a bit windy/gassy?   

I am slowly getting tempted to test early but know I shouldn't. Glad the tests are hidden to stop the temptaion.


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi again...

renata32 & josiejo i would love nothing more than it to prove me wrong and b implantation bleeding   but its hard to describe when u just know (last 2ww same thing happened and   only arrived night before my test day   )

MeaganEW & Lucyloo12 thank u both for your kind words i think i need a miracle at this stage!
welcome to the madness mariax!!

would just love to know now for def if it has worked or not because i think ill go crazy waiting untill sat.....
oh lord why has it to be so hard to do something so natural?........


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Ahhh hope5 my heart goes out to you ...   

x


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

This two week wait is such a drag
It sends you slowly mad
You read your symptoms every day
and switch from happy to sad

Our partners try to help
but they don't quite get it right
And we've had so many hormones
we're ready for a fight

And then the special day comes
when the waiting finally ends
and we all pray for happiness
for our fertility friends


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

ahhhh


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies!!!!
lucyloo its so sweet..thank you...
starting to have very bad cramps,feeling like period just burst out, if it was normal i just know that my "days "start now,but this time i hope that its little ones try to snugle deeper in me  ..  
how are you ladies:
hope please believe    
monkey74 how is you work day(even your mind its not in it)??
lillyan it was very nice info about embrio..
mariax welcome to the "insane" club.....
lots of love and prays to all of us


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

lucyloo12 that is so lovely and so true   

renata32   &     to u xx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

morning everyone

How are our moods today? I had my grumpy pants on yesterday for sure! But just being self centred and moody. Think i will go the pictures today to see the Kings Speech, to get out of my head for a while

Hi Mariax, as Renata said, welcome to the insane club! Hopefully it is only a temporary condition!

Dear Hope, I am praying that your symptom was something and nothing, and doesnt mean what you are interpreting it as at the moment... my heart goes out to you xx

Lucyloo, I liked your poem! 

lots of love to all of you. Its really nice to know that other people out there in cyberspace are going through the same kind of thoughts and feelings 

Meant to be getting a bedside table delivered from Tescos and they were meant to be here an hour ago...hope they come soon as i am bored and need to go out to play!!!!

xxxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies 
How are you all doing?
Another day over, another day closer to the day...

Eesha - hope you got to/enjoyed the cinema - we're hoping to get to see it soon.  If you get bored again, please come and do my ironing - I'd hate to think of you going even more crazy 

Josiejo - I did City and Guilds photography at nightschool too!  A while ago now though, are you doing specific modules or maybe it doesn't work like that anymore!!!
I have to agree on the windy/gassy thing - are you, ahem, doing cyclogest via the backdoor?  I think that is the culprit!  My DH is not impressed!  Funny, I have had them every cycle before and not had this wind before!  Nice!

Hope5 - Thinking of you and hope you're ok xxxx

Renata32 - hope things are still Ok with you and naughty AF stays well away.

Monkey/Megan -Hope you're doing Ok today too.

Sorry to those I missed.

Does anyone else keep having a panic that they are meant to be taking more drugs than they are?  I guess it's the weeks of drugs, followed by the madness of taking so much around EC/ET, it feels like I am forgetting something!  HCG jabs finished now (last one was Sunday).  So just cyclogest and aspirin.  

I'm off for an early night.
Lots of love to you all
xxxx


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi....

i am still hangin in there but still feelin d same im afraid......had more light pink crinone discharge ( sorry for tmi )....

i really have given up hope but its torture waiting untill Sat    just wish i knew for for sure and try to adjust either way....

hope everyone else doing better than me     xx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies !
please ,please no sad faces...we not done yet!   chins up!!!! if you wasnt a fighters you never even start this journey..
its be over when we see on paper..NOT YET!!!
today i done the blood test...no ,this one was for progesterone and oestradiol.. i am big chicken to try HCG...its to early.
i am in full speed taking medications ,do patches and injection to belly...
Girls(may i call you girls?) i need interpretations on my E2 and Prog...i guessing half of us on medicated pregnancy.
my results wasestog-1658mol/L
                    progest-101.7mol/L
i try google but 1:1ooo that i find right answer....
hope please do not give up..some girls i know call them clinics and they give advise,have you try your clinic??
Eesha how was your movie??any recomendations?
mrs macca you make me smile , you dreams!!!  
keep well,keep positive!!!and
ALL OF YOU BE BLEST BY YOUR GODS!!!!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Lucyloo, I haven't had any options on modules. The tutor, although he knows photography, isn't that great a teacher and is very disorganised. Got to try and get some photos this weekend for my project but I am not feeling that inspired. I done an OU short course in Photography last year and loved it. Are you doing anything much with photography now? 
I am not on Cyclogest as I had a rough time with it on my first cycle, I am on Gestone injections.

Renata, I am sorry I can't answer your question but I am sure someone will come along shortly to let you know.

Hope, try hard to stay positive, its not over yet. If you look around the boards there are lots of stories of people getting a bfp after red/pink discharge or even bleeds.

Eesha, I had those grumpy pants all weekend lol Did your delivery eventually arrive? And how was the Kings Speech?

How are we all doing today?

I have just looked on the Due Date calculator on the main page and it says today is the 1st day a hpt test should work so getting very tempted to test early. I really can't do it without DH knowledge and he is 100% set on waiting till Saturday.


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Josiejo

I would defo wait until test date, I drove myself crazy keep testing. 

j xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi girls,

Josiejo - Shame about your teacher not being so good   Mine was similar!  OH well.  Hope you're project goes well (I did 'moving water' for mine, it wasn't great!)  I still love photography and do lots   I can tell you darne't do the test til DH is around and the the OTD.  Stay strong! xxxx

I went out to do a few errands earlier and walked past 3 chemist and stalled outside each and every one, thinking 'I wonder if they sell digital tests'...then I remembered my resolve and walked on.  It's getting so hard now though.
Looking forward to having a couple of days away - off to Wales with Mum and my twins til Saturday, should really help time fly by.

Shall re-do the test date list later.

J9L - I guess you haven't had the miracle good news today?  I'm sorry honey xxxx Next time 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all

Lucyloo- I have to wait until 4pm to ring clinic for official result but she said the home tests are pretty accurate and that will more than likely be the end result. 4pm can't come soon enough I tell you. Even though I know the outcome. 

Thought AF was coming this morning but it just seems to be a bit of spotting. My poor body is all over the place. 

On a positive I am dreaming about that glass of wine tonight. 

Keeping everything crossed for the rest of you left to test. Surely there's got to be some BFP's!!! 

J9 xx


----------



## Cherryade (Jan 3, 2011)

J9L, I feel for you....was just reading ur other thread. God you must be climbing the walls....are you still at work  
Thinking of you


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Lucyloo, you just made me giggle at you stalling outside the shops. I have decided it is not safe to leave the house lol If DH decides tonight to test tomorrow I will but Ii doubt that will happen.

I bet your project on moving water was good, I done some waterfall images using an ND filter and loved how milky it looked. I am either going to do seascapes or 'A day at the beach'. We are off to Cornwall on Friday night so hopefully the weather will be dry so I can get a load of images then.

Where in Wales are you off too? Nothing beats a few days away.

If you re do the test list, can you change me to 5th as that will be 16 days from ET, they gave me the wrong date at the clinic.

J9L, so sorry


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Weds 2nd Feb
J9L - everything crossed for a miracle today xxxx

Friday 4th Feb
nevergiveuphope - 2 frosties

Saturday 5th Feb
Hope5 - 3 embies
JosieJo - 2 embies

Sunday 6th Feb
Renata32 - 2 embies

Monday 7th Feb:
ShellieO - one embie
Eesha44 - one embie
Lucyloo12 - one embie
Lillyan - 2 embies
Monkey74 - one embie

Tuesday 8th Feb:
MrsMacca - one embie

Friday 11th Feb
Megan EW - 2 embies

May our dreams all come true xxxx


----------



## J9L (Jan 19, 2011)

Cherryade- Yeah still at work, to be honest if I was at home I'd be going crazy, at least work is (kinda) taking my mind off clock watching!!! It would have to be a miracle for my result to change now!!! 

    

To the rest of you all, the very best of luck, hope to hear lots of BFPs on this thread!!!!! 

    

Not long for you all now

J9 xx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

JosieJo - ooohh Cornwall sounds perfect   A nice break after all this is just the best 
We go to near Harlech in North Wales - Mum has a house there which is handy!

J9L - I hope the time gets a move on and passes quickly for you, glad you are at work with things to be doing xxxxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

I won't be on again til Sunday, so just wanted to wish everyone luck and I'm thinking of you all.
xxxxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Have a great time Lucyloo, hopefully there will be lots of good news when you return.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

hi ....
just a quick update still hanging in there ,,,,had more light pink today but nothing since.....saying that i really think that AF is on her way  
so hard to stay positive when i have been through it so many times and all the signs are the same ( i would give anything to be wrong)    

lucyloo i hope u have a nice few days away from this madness  

to all u other ladies best of luck   

     to all.....xx


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi girls,
J9L did you get the call from the clinic? thinking of you   

Hope5 how are you doing?

I cracked this morning and did a test - BFN   . I figure I have 5 tests and Monday is my official test day but there is no way I am waiting to Monday to test and then have to go into work and face the whole week if it's a negative. I wanted to prepare myself. I've been having lots of cramping, sleeplessness and peeing but it could all be down to the meds. What I don't have is that horrible taste in my mouth and sensitivity to smells that I got on my last pregnancy at 10dpo which I knew meant I was pregnant before I even tested. If I'm pregnant my HCG levels should be rising by now coz implantation would have been finished a couple of days ago and I should have those symptoms now (today I'm 10dp3dt or 13dpo). The test I have picks up from 25iu HCG - it's an early test. I'm gutted. I know it might be still too early but I really think my levels should be above 25 today if I was pregnant. I'm going to test again tomorrow and am praying my heart out, maybe they were just late implanters......         

Hello to everyone else - sorry for not replying individually...hope you're all ok

Lxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies ,
J9L  thinking of you ,be strong....  
Lillyan which test you try?  its just 10dp  its to early...
hide HPT ,,    ,, i know its easier to say than do..
be strong ...
  positive thinking and believe in yourself


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Renata    I rang my clinic and am going in for a beta in the morning, I'll have the result by tomorrow evening


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lllyan ..believe...
24hour could change your world   
best wishes from the heart sending to you


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello ladies, have been nearly a week i did not write, hope you all are happy and     

I need to ask whether any of you experience morning sickness? I experience it yesterday afternoon, thought its me   but an hour ago I have the same, my leg are jelly. I am 10day after ET, EC was on 19th, OTD 9th. Many thanks


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Hope all members of the insane club are coping!

Can i ask you guys a question - if you are on cyclogest pessaries and are not pregnant, would you necesarily get your period? I assume the progesterone would defer this, temporarily / indefinitely? any answers very much appreciated!!!

Hi J9L - I am so sorry about your results honey, I hope you are feeling as ok as you can be expected. lots of love to you  
Lillyann - Hoping your beta will clarify things for you?? let us know ey? thinking about you!! 
Hope - how are you getting on chick?
Nevergiveup hope - how are you feeling about tomorrow?? Hope you are not too stressed 
Lucyloo - step away from the chemists you funny girl!! keep walking!!!
Renata - hey, how are you? you've had a couple of full on things happen, about your job and house? you sound like a strong lady, i admire your positivity! hope you keep it up hon!!  

If anyone needs something to distract from, go see the Kings Speech - its great! It is all about being strong and persistent in the face of adversity - does this theme sound familiar to anyone!?!?! Probably all the girls on here would identify with the main character! (Colin Firth and Helena Bonham Carter are both fab by the way!!)

Cleaned lots more cupboards out today - kind of running out of cupboards to clean - I might be round yours to do the ironing yet!!!

Lucyloo and Josiejo - I have just finished a photography course, and i loved it! I just walked into town this morning to get some photos I took of the arc de triomphe in paris blown up and framed - he showed me on the computer what they will look like when they are huge, and i am really excited as they looked ace! he was a really nice man too and said that he would clean up the pics on photoshop, as they are from some quite old negatives (before digital!) so quite a lot of 'noise'. quite inspired to get out there with my camera and start to get creative again. I have deleted loads of stuff on my computer to create room for more files, as it got a bit messy and chocka on there for a while....god i am chuntering on a bit now ey!!!!

havent had any period pains for the last couple of days, but no nausea or hurty boobs or other signs. dont want to get my hopes up so totally filling up my brain with the minuteai (ooh cant spell that) of daily life - might go and find another cupboard to clear out, or curtains to take up, or do a freezer audit - you know its time to go back to work when you are considering making a list of everything in the freezer! what a saddo!!!


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello members of "insane"club ,
Eesha i had just 2 bfn and both times my Red armie( period) started within 2 days after i stop all medications....i read that some girls waiting longer depens on your body i hope it helps..
i am going for job interviu...everything will be OK.(they cannt say no for group of people:<me+2 embies>) i hope..

hope all of you OK ...
lots of hugs and strenght to you


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Renata

thanks for the info. I was kind of hoping that not having had any sign of red army was a good sign, but i guess it isnt .... good luck in your interview!! As you say, there's no way they can refuse three of you!!!! when is it??


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

hello ladies. Sorry I haven't posted for a while, I have logged on each day to read how you're all doing and your stories have helped to keep me sane(ish).
Last night was the scariest thing; trying to fall asleep knowing today was OTD. When i woke this morning DH was already awake nervously waiting for me (that never happens, he's always such a deep sleeper). We were both shaking and he had to look at the result as i couldn't face it. And guess what? It was a BFP!!!!!!!! Oh my god I am so shocked! and thirlled! and so so happy!! Can't really believe it! It was a frozen transfer to i didn't want to get my hopes too high. Plus I have had almost no symptoms and still don't 'feel' pregnant. My (.Y.) feel normal and I don't feel especially tired or anything. So the message is to you all, even if you have no symptoms it doesn't mean it's bad news!!
I had 2 embryos put back so you never know it could even be twins! 
I want to thank you all so much for helping me on this journey the last 2 weeks, good luck to all of you for your OTDs and my heart goes out to those whose turn wasn't this time. Love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Congratulations nevergiveuphope

I tested a day early and unfortunatly its a bfn.

Wishing you all lots of luck.


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ladies,
nevergiveuphope ...YES...its the best news ...i am sooooo glad for you....all the best to you    
Josiejo dont give up. still on day to go ,  you never know     
i tested also this morning ...still shows bfn... i still hope ...
be strong and positive


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ladies

sorry i havnt posted for a few days i have been nipping on to check how youve all been doing  

jl9  im so sorry    

lillyann  i hope the hospital have some good results for you    

nevergiveuphope  im soo happy for you congratulations i bet it just doesnt seem real yet  

josiejo  it might be a different story tomorrow i'll keep everythin crossed for you for your test tomorrow  

eesha  im tryig to persude dh to take me to see kings speech but looks like i'll be going to see sactum which means i'll be holding my breath with the film for 2 hours  

renata  good luck for your job interview ope all went well  

anyone i missed out hope your all ok ad trying to stay positive    

i done a naughty pee stick this morning and it came up bfn    i know my test date isnt till tuesday but have sort of convinced myself that it should be showing up by now hoping thats just me thinking to much and maybe my result on tuesday will be different, ive had some cramping but all day yesterday i had like pulling tugging pains really low down on left side instead of af cramps thought it might be my little one snuggeling in  but with the bfn test this morning i think it must all be in my head  
im just so down today i really wish i didnt have to work and could just hide under my duvet  

sorry for the really negitive post hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

morning ladies,

So much mixed news, it's hard to know where to start ...

Nevergiveuphope - I am so totally and utterly thrilled for you both!! I cant imagine how giddy you must both be - how do you feel about the prospect of twins?!!! Enjoy the lovely feeling over the weekend, i bet you are grinning your head off - people who dont know will think you are a nutter!!!

JosiJo, Renata, Lillyann and Mrs M - So sorry about the news so far, but you never know. At Leeds they used to test everyone on day 17 but they kept getting negatives which turned out to be positives a day or two later, so there is still a chance. It is so stressfull isnt it. My heart goes out to all of you xxx 

Mari - how you feeling hon? still sicky and shaky?

To everyone else, hope you are coping ladies!! Was going to go over and see my mum today but she rang this morning and said that i might 'get blown off the road' - thought she was being melodramatic until i just walked to Tescos in a force 10 gale! my Tesco bags were like big kites, pulling me along, totally out of control!!!!

lots of love
xx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

nevergiveuphope - a big huge congratulations to you both, you must be so delighted & it's so good to hear positive stories because as I've said before, it restores my faith in that it actually does work.  Well done, I'm really pleased   

I'm afraid I'm joining the 'negative gang' today as I have been bleeding today.  Albeit it very light I am still bleeding & I'm only due to test on the 11th Feb.  I went out in a panic to buy pads as I didn't expect this to happen quite so soon last time around I survived the first week.  I also bought a pregnancy test but in a different shop I hasten to add.  I felt too embarrassed to get pads & a pregnancy test in the same shop in case they thought I was completely mad   ,after all who buys pads & a pregnancy test together

I haven't done the test yet, I thought I'd see how the 'bleeding' goes today & if it gets heavier I may do a test tomorrow.

Any thoughts from anyone please?  I'm feeling very sad at the moment   .

I hope everyone else is doing okay & I am really pleased for nevergiveuphope, that's wonderful news.


----------



## Mari0609 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Eesha- I am still having same symptoms, just hope is going to be ok. I am thinking to test tomorrow, fingersX! Yes, the wind really strong, I am working in my office and I can hear loud and clear the wind, never experience such strong wind before, hope not going to blow my house to pieces!
MeganEW and MrsM- hang in there, tx again on your OTD as the result could be change with 24hours, easy say then done, I am now not sure I should tx tomorrow! sending you girls    
Nevergiveuphope - congratulations on your  
Hey ladies, I got this link from another chart room, hope to shed some light too:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/8296554/Miracle-boy-born-thanks-to-new-IVF-technique.html#


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

Nevergiveuphope im sooo pleased for you xxx Enjot the whole thing . xxxxxxx  






As for me definatly think im gonna get a bfn .
Started with light bleeding with light cramps yesterday and spent the rest of the day in total and utter dispair. Thats the only way I can describe how I feel. Still got a very tiny bit of brown ( sorry tmi ) today. Feel a bit better today but don't know how im going to be by Monday. Might just do the test in the morning ( Will be 15 days pt) to get it over with    Got no symptoms of pregnancy at all  where last time i was pregnant first thing I knew about it was when I was sick.


Good luck to the rest of you ladies xxx


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nevergiveuphope congratulations on your bfp that's great news!!

The rest of you STOP testing early   it will just stress you out. One day before ok but 4 days befoe your body won't be producing hcg so you'll def get a bfn 

Josiejo sorry if it is a bfn but test tomorrow just in case   
Hope5 good luck for morning.

Mari I've been getting nausea but I think it's from cylogest

Love to all , nearly there!


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi girls,
i didnt get the job,   but i sent another 10 application forms, i have time ,i am siting at home  
i dont know how to write or ask (i am wery inexperience). today morning i found a lump in my right brest:first what came to my mind that i touching someones    (but so how i sleeping alone ). i spend the next hour in internet for info, 
and find out that huge amount of hormones can be the trigger  .... no i am not worried just very inconvenient , any of you ladies heard anything similar..
monkey74  you right   .. ,HPT its like scrach lotery tickets..you start to believe that next will be the one...  
all the best to you girls


----------



## Lillyan (Jan 14, 2009)

hey girls, my blood test was negative - zero hcg. My little embryos never took. I'm heartbroken to be honest as this was last cycle with my own eggs - there's just too much damage from the endo and premature ovarian failure. Just trying to take it in but v difficult. 

Renata, was that lump there before? if not you should get it checked out. So sorry about your job - you hang in there, you have a great attitidue and you'll get something soon   

Josiejo, Shellieo, mrs m, eesha - fingers crossed for u  
Nevergiveuphope - your name has paid off hon!!! congratultations!

Best of luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Good morning everyone

How are we all today?

Firstly & most importantly, Lillyan I am so very sorry hon, I really am, you must be heartbroken.  It must be really hard to accept & take in.  Big, big hugs to you  

Renata32 - I am so sorry to hear about your job but I agree with Lillyan, you have a wonderful attitude towards life so keep going girl.

I am feeling rather negative unfortunately because I am still bleeding albeit a very little.  I woke up this morning & there was no blood so I thought how wonderful.  Then I went to the toilet earlier & there is blood again so I'm not sure what to think now.  Maybe it is indeed implantation or it could be that I'm losing one of my embryos as I had 2 put back.  I was too scared to do the test this morning so will hang in there until the 11th.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing okay & have a happy Saturday!

Love to all,

Megan

x


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

hi, i didn't listen to my own advice and did an early test and got a bfn... will test agagin tomorrow and monday though 
I was feeling really positive thinking it had worked and it would be nice to enjoy it all weekend. pants. 

Do fancy going to see The Kings Speach...


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hiya girls,

I am so hoping the early testers are proved wrong (and Monkey74, you are doubly naughty for not heeding your own advice )
I know it is SO hard to resist, I just don't let myself have the HPT's in the house (same concept with dieting, if you don't buy the biscuits you can't eat them 

Nevergiveuphope - so chuffed for you honey, huge congratulations 

eesha - did you test today?  Come on spill the beans xxxx

xxxx


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

i know stupid and thats why i don't have tests in the house (lots of biscuits though   ). i did the wee at 4am in a container and then went and got a test. i'd like to think the wee needed to be fresh but as you sometimes take it to docs i assume not.   that i get a different result tomorrow but don't hold out much hope.  

love to everyone else and stay stronger than me!


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello ladies

Oh Monkey74 I am so sorry  of your BFN   .  I am the opposite though because when I started to bleed a little yesterday I rushed out to get pads & I bought a pregnancy test at the same time thinking I would test.  I'm actually too scared to test because if it gives me a negative result then it will end my dream sooner but if it gives me a positive result it could also be a false alarm which would be just as distressing to deal with on actual test day if I then got a negative which is the 11th for me.  However, unfortunately my bleeding is getting heavier as the day goes on & my tummy is really cramping up so I have a feeling that unfortunately AF is on her way!  We'll have to see what happens tonight but now I don't know whether I can wait until the 11th or not to test if I get my full blown AF over the next couple of days!  I'm feeling very sad at the moment   .  Please can we have some more positive news on here to cheer us up!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi girls

Just to let you know my BFN was confirmed this morning, gutted.

I hope that tomorrow and Monday brings better news.


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

So sorry JosieJo   Hope your clinic can help with why it hasn't worked.  Good luck for the future xxx

Renata - Hope your OTD brings a miracle tomorrow.

Eesha...where are you hiding

Love to all at this testing time (no pun intended) 
xxxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi girls,

I am joining the ranks of the BFNs unfortunately. I cracked at 1.45 this morning and am obviously feeling v sad (not as totally gutted / devastated as I imagined though   telling my mum was really hard though, as i dont want her to be gutted for me, as i am ok. you know how mums worry. although, of course, it sucks big time

sorry i couldnt be the bearer of good news! lots of sad stories on here, sorry monkey and josiejo, meg and lilly, sounds like you are going through a hard time 

Renata, sorry bout the job hon. Go to the doctors about the lump yes, although it is probably nothing.

still keeping my fingers crossed for those left ... there must be some good news on its way, please God


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ladies,
i just want to tell all the girls  with bfn ,that its not the end of the road...please , your time still come , you are the bravest girls :what cannt break us -makes us stronger!!! its hard ,need time ..
i believe for anything was happening its a reasone: i found mine, if. if  i get  bfn..i start move house(pull,push,move furniture)..weak...
i try to imagine man going trough all this.... can you ? mounning,crying, no bear, no late nights out....feee...
i have my appointment for mmmm-ologist(cannt pronounce),the will cheak my twins(breasts)...
all the hugs and love to you all


----------



## hope5 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi...
So sorry i have not been on here for past couple of days but AF arrived on Thursday (as i thought she would)......devastated could not describe how i have been feeling......

Where we go from here - I'm not too sure on that either.....i don't know if i mentioned before but i live in Ireland where u get no chance on national health....so with 5 failed cycles self funded the pot is over drawn and id say d chances of me winning d lotto are prob zero.....

And if one more person tells me that I'm still young   ill punch them   ( I'm 33 by d way)

Any how best of luck to all you ladies on your onward journey......

Hope xx oh and mega congrats to the


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies 

Hope5  -oh honey, nasty AF...I know the financial side is so hard - our local authority didn't fund us either - trying not to think how much we have spent.
I hope something sorts itself out for you, I will be keeping everything crossed that you get to be a Mummy xxxx

Eesha - nnooooooo, not you too, so sad for you   xxxxx

Renata - any news?

Thinking of you all.

ShellieO, MrsMacca - lots of luck for your tests.

Take care,
Luce xxxx


----------



## Monkey74 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi bfn here as well
This was our one go. I borrowed the £7k we needed and will be paying it back for at least 5 years and will be too old then. Upset although not sunk in yet I don't think. 

Hope5 to have done 5 cycles by age 33 is pretty massive you must be a very strong and brave person. I have so much respect for you and hope you get to be a mammy. Have you thought about routes such as donor embryos or adoption?

Renata sounds like you've got a lot on your plate  

Luce did you have a good weekend away?

Eesha hugs to you. I haven't been able to tell my mum yet. Think I'll have to email her or I'll cry

Good luck for the morning girls xxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya ladies

sorry i havnt posted the last few days, i have been checking in but just didnt know what to write, im so sorry for all the bfn's   i hope that you can all find a way forward from this and get back onto the road of being a mummy soon.

as for me ive been having having some brown sludgy discharge since yesterday sorry for tmi   i phoned the hospital this morning and they said it could just be old blood an there was nothing we could do so im not feeling to positive but trying to keep the faith       tuesday feels like a long time away right now just hoping this discharge is gone tomorrow  

shellieO good luck for testing  
big hugs to all    

lots of love mrs macca xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ladies,
i try to call the clinic today,but they wasnt there..i was doing international surrogacy, and i do test in one of London clinics...i know its bfn but i need that in paper...to believe...
its so sad ,its just no words to tell how painful it is....
i will take a break ,clear my mind, clear the body...and i try to look for the family in England...of cource if someone will be breave enogh to take the risk(i had 3 bfn), doctors told  i am fine...
sending my love to ALL


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

BFN for me.  Think must have had v early miscarriage as was naughty and tested yesterday and got positive.
Gutted, feel so pregnant.  Need to find out what went wrong.
love to all xxxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucyloo.               
so sorry ,  its no word to tell...
hugs to you honey..
each time when i read bfn ,its stabbing pain...
strength and love to ALL of you


----------



## shellieO (Nov 22, 2005)

BFN


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Life is so cruel isnt it. Cant believe all the bad news, it is so sad.

Monkey you poor love, it is so expensive and so unfair isnt it. Shellie my heart goes out to you. Any Lucy, that must have been such a kick in the teeth for you babe, i can hardly imagine.

Had the official test today, no change to the bfn. not coping as well as i thought i was. rang work to tell them i was going to take the day off after our appointment and burst into tears, wot a numpty. wish i could just purge my system of the sadness and feel normal again, but i guess you cant rush things like this.

Am going to ring up to get a private appointment and discuss going again with the consultant. I guess the real journey starts here for us...

How are you all coping?

xxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

im so sorry shellieO, lucyloo an renata    

im afraid its all over for me to my nasty af turned up this morning   will go the hospital tomorrow as planned to have it confirmed  

im absolutely devestated and joined in being 1 of the 375 thousand that phoned in sick today (trust it to be the highest sick day of the year!!!) m staying in bed just dont want ton face anybody today  

i hope we can all move on from this my mum told me that the only way to look is forward and not to bother looking left an right because what we really want is straight ahead   

good luck for the future and hopefully will talk to you all soon when your planning your next journey 

lots of love an hugs  
mrs macca xxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

oh honey, I'm sorry .... xxx


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

ShellieO, Mrsmacca...  

Just feel totally numb here, still have so many pregnancy symptoms.
Just been to Dr as wanted him to check my thyroid levels again - they were the reason behind previous miscarriage.  Just need to know.  He was fab, despite me hardly managing to get my words out between sobs.

Never seen DH cry like this morning.
Just can't believe it's over, I felt so sure we had got our dream.

xxxx


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

when setting out on this roller coaster, i was concerned about how it would affect my relationship with my bf. I think it has made us stronger though, sharing this. He has been amazing and supportive and so lovely and understanding

three cheers to the lovely boys in our lives!!
xxxx


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

Eesha im really sorry for your bfn   i really cant believe how strong we all actually are!
definately three cheers to our men for putting up with all the emotions under the sun off us and for being wonderfully supportive  

lucyloo im so sorry you got a positive and then a negative that must of been so hard to deal with big hugs hun    

im going to start planning my next cycle as of tomorrow hopefully that will help me look forward to the future    
is anyone is going to plan there next cycle or are you taking breaks?

lots of love mrs macca xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ladies,
mrs macca, i like it ...you start plans for future          
i just receive job offer, and done my beta test results around 4pm.
i think i will stop ,coz this time my hormones was sky level...which become lump in my breast,its my guessing   
try to clear body ,my DS (15y.o) told me that i am sometimes behaving worst then him,  ups..    hormones...
sending my love to ALL of YOU


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

mmmm, currently looking into whether to go back to Seacroft for a private cycle, or whether to go elsewhere - trying to get info on what my fsh / amh is, as didnt write it down as didnt think i would need to know details like that. Once i get that info we can decide which clinic to go with, and the craziness starts again .... Mrs M, are you sticking with the same clinic / procdure, or taking a different route? or are you not thinking about it at the moment? x


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

congraulations Renata! that is good news about your job   when do you start?


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi Eesha, if everything ok ,i will start part time on Wed....  
i took my last dose of medications , i will call clinic i don't want to see the face when they give me results,last two times was very awful:me crying and sobbing..i think that i wont be able to stop...i still hoping


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

renata congrats on the job   i love the way your so positive abo everything   good luck for your beta result x


Eesha im at seacroft aswel and it was my nhs go that weve just had, i think we'll stay there rather than moving and having to have more tests done an proberly wait longer, think its just better the devil you know and hopefully will be able to start soon as poss   
im sounding positive on here but im a big blubbering mess in bed right now lol keeps hitting me  
where are you thinking of moving to??

love mrs macca xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

hi ladies
the final results : bfn...
i just want thank you all for being so supportive and understanding..
time to regroup..rethink..make a new strategy           
time to have goood hooot bath...
hugs to YOU ALL


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Blimey girls, this is sooooo sad.  I am sure that averages say more of us should have BFP's.  
My mate just phoned from Australia, she's just on her 8th cycle, and not doing well either.  big piles of smelly pants.

x


----------



## Eesha44 (Oct 22, 2010)

Renata - I am really sorry hon about your negative. You have such a sunny disposition, you are positive even when you are gutted! 

Mrs M - Oh I wonder if I have seen you in the waiting room at Seacroft?!! I was looking round today and thinking I wonder who everyone is. Crazy isnt it that you can just pour your heart out to people on here but you wouldnt dream of starting up a conversation with a stranger in the waiting room!!

I put a message on the yorkshire thread about which consultant at Seacroft to go private with, and a couple of people suggested that other clinics might be more responsive, Sheffield and Nottingham were ones mentioned that would be do-able for us (we live in York). I have also requested prices from a clinic in Turkey which specialises in poor responders like me. Just the thought of all that lovely sunshine ... totally impractical I know, but I thought I would just find out some more info and check out other peoples' opinions on things before we jump in, although just getting ourselves on the Seacroft waiting list is also tempting. 

I'm so tired of it all already though. The chances of it working are so slim for us...need to re-think my attitude. Just been watching 'The Dog Whisperer' on Sky - I am abit obsessed actually! I think his 'live in the present' philosophy is one that I need to focus on adopting...I'm sorry you having such a sh***y time. I wonder whether the first one is the hardest or if it gets worse? I guess it might be different for different people.


----------



## mrs macca (Jan 6, 2011)

hiya ladies

well had my bfn confimed this morning at the hosptal    was horrible sitting in that waiting room looking at people full of hope   feeling very sad today but looking forward to having a nice hot bath and a nice cold glass of baileys over ice mmmmm

hope everyone is ok  

lots of love mrs macca xxx


----------



## renata32 (Apr 18, 2010)

mrs macca       so sorry
take time...sending you my love


----------



## lucyloo12 (Sep 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Mrs Macca   Big hugs.
Will be joining u in that big glass of baileys later xxx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

So sad that there have been so many bfn's. I had hoped that by the time I got home there would have been some good news.

Have any of you made decisions on where to go from here?

I had a lovely long hot bath last night and dyed my hair this morning. Planning on having a big glass of wine or some beer on the weekend. I am also glad to have stopped the steroids and Gestone, I will hopefully start getting some sleep. All that said, I would much rather be in the situation where I wouldn't be able to do any of this.

I hope you are all coping well


----------



## MeganEW (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Mine is a negative I'm afraid!  Didn't even make my test date of the 11th Feb! :-(

Anyway we are definitely due some good news on here so good luck to all of you still waiting.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Love Megan


----------

